# SÃO PAULO, 1947. Amazing!



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Maria Theresa said:


> They haven´t destroyed. Most of these buildings still exist. The city grew a lot and other amazing and modern areas rised.


It looks terrible now compared with these fotos. That's what I meant.


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

Jakob said:


> My God, they've distroyed a wonderful city in past 40 years...


I agree with you.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Kewel. City skylines looked so much more romantic back then.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Some how i agree ^^


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Jakob said:


> My God, they've distroyed a wonderful city in past 40 years...


actually, not so much. You just need to pay more attention to photo threads from São Paulo´s old downtown. Check Gutoo´s thread of old downtown.


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

The problem is that in 1950 São Paulo had about some hundreds of hinghrise buildings with some taller like the banespa building. A city of 2.5 million people with hundreds of highrises with it's tallest building of 150 meters is one thing, another is a city of 15 million with thousands of highrises and it's tallest buildings have what, 160 meters? 

The problem is that we haven't build buildings with the same caliber as the rest of the city. São Paulo needs some 250 meter tall buildings ASAP, with 1 or 2 supertalls.


----------



## wicca13 (Jun 23, 2006)

OMG, that is amazing.. love it... it grew very fast!


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

thanks for all the replies guys!


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

Nossa nem tinha visto esse thread ainda!!

Amazing pics!! :applause:


----------



## Lonesome Traveler (Dec 20, 2008)

Bond James Bond said:


> Kewel. City skylines looked so much more romantic back then.


More European, you mean.


LS.


----------



## Lonesome Traveler (Dec 20, 2008)

Jakob said:


> It looks terrible now compared with these fotos. That's what I meant.


Why does it look terrible?

Because it lost its European feel?

I think the old pictures look gorgeous but Sao Paulo is still charming.

LS.


----------



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

Lonesome Traveler said:


> Why does it look terrible?
> 
> Because it lost its European feel?
> 
> ...


Exactly. Just because it doesn´t look so european some people say it´s not nice any more. Sao Paulo developed its own identity.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

^^It doesn't look European, looks American, like the NYC of South America. Also in those pics the city looks so clean and safe. Talking to a Brazilian I knew who had mostly bad things to say about Sao Paulo it makes you wonder what happened.


----------



## FROM LOS ANGELES (Sep 25, 2005)

Truly impressive! Sao Paulo easily the third best skyline in the world in 1950 right behind NY and Chicago. It is simply incredible how dense the cityscape appeared sixty years ago, it makes me think of LA on steroids. Not knowing much about this city, are most of these buildings still standing?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Sao Paulo was very nice, and it is still very nice


----------



## Kelsen (Jul 29, 2006)

Great thread, Aces. :yes:


----------



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

I-275westcoastfl said:


> ^^It doesn't look European, looks American, like the NYC of South America. Also in those pics the city looks so clean and safe. Talking to a Brazilian I knew who had mostly bad things to say about Sao Paulo it makes you wonder what happened.


Sao Paulo has many other clean and safe areas nowadays. The old downtown still keeps most of these buildings, and is a pretty clean place today. Sao Paulo is far from being a decadent city, actually it´s each time richer and gaining more global attention.


----------



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

FROM LOS ANGELES said:


> Truly impressive! Sao Paulo easily the third best skyline in the world in 1950 right behind NY and Chicago. It is simply incredible how dense the cityscape appeared sixty years ago, it makes me think of LA on steroids. Not knowing much about this city, are most of these buildings still standing?


Yes, most of them are still standing.


----------



## Lonesome Traveler (Dec 20, 2008)

I-275westcoastfl said:


> ^^It doesn't look European, looks American, like the NYC of South America. Also in those pics the city looks so clean and safe. Talking to a Brazilian I knew who had mostly bad things to say about Sao Paulo it makes you wonder what happened.


Those old pictures look European to me. They don't look like NYC at all. I've been to NYC and I don't think that city is safe and clean my friend. No way.

In those old pitures Sao Paulo was known as the city of Italians, the European influence was stronger. Many things happened, many people from the Northeast moved to Sao Paulo, many immigrants too.

Did you talk to a Brazilian from Sao Paulo? Because if he wasn't from Sao Paulo I would say he was jealous. My sister lives in Florianopolis and she hates Sao Paulo. She would say bad things about Sao Paulo too.

Talking about "clean and safe", Sao Paulo has improved a lot. I remember in the 80's how dirty and unsafe Sao Paulo used to be. 

I think Sao Paulo is beautiful and the city the way it is today reflects its diversity.

LS.


----------



## Lonesome Traveler (Dec 20, 2008)

Maria Theresa said:


> Sao Paulo has many other clean and safe areas nowadays. The old downtown still keeps most of these buildings, and is a pretty clean place today. Sao Paulo is far from being a decadent city, actually it´s each time richer and gaining more global attention.


Sao Paulo looked decadent in the 80's. Things changed.

LS.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Maria Theresa said:


> Sao Paulo has many other clean and safe areas nowadays. The old downtown still keeps most of these buildings, and is a pretty clean place today. Sao Paulo is far from being a decadent city, actually it´s each time richer and gaining more global attention.


 :cheers:


----------



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

FROM LOS ANGELES said:


> Truly impressive! Sao Paulo easily the third best skyline in the world in 1950 right behind NY and Chicago. It is simply incredible how dense the cityscape appeared sixty years ago, it makes me think of LA on steroids. Not knowing much about this city, are most of these buildings still standing?


Most of them are still standing, as you can see in the following photos taken by forumer Caius: 

2- Sé Cathedral









3- Páteo do Colégio









4- Matarazzo building 









5- Central Market









6- Ipiranga Museum









7- Gardens of Ipiranga Museum









8- Gardens


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

^^^^^^
Nice gardens!


----------



## nanizinha (Mar 18, 2009)

São Paulo, my lovely city! Is written in the flag !! 

Non ducor, duco: "Não sou conduzido, conduzo"


----------



## Rudiero (Mar 6, 2008)

very nice!!!!!


----------



## tmf2008 (May 5, 2008)

It always kinda huts me to see these old pics of SP... a lot has been lost, a lot indeed. Ok, some of those buildings are still standing, but overall "modern" architecture was the death of SP downtown. Had that old style been preserved, SP would be one of the most charming cities in S America.

Ducatur...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Gardens ^^ are truly awesome indeed


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

FROM LOS ANGELES said:


> Truly impressive! Sao Paulo easily the third best skyline in the world in 1950 right behind NY and Chicago.


Well, I think that Detroid was better:
http://images.google.com/hosted/lif...l=pt-BR&sa=N&start=18&imgurl=337d1e61693252bd


----------



## igormaverick (Feb 20, 2008)

Good pics!


----------



## felipevarig787 (May 24, 2008)

Old Timesss........."Terra da Garoa"

Meu muito demais esse Thread .......o melhor ue eu ja vi.....
São Paulo e linda ,incrivel está se modernizando num ritmo incrivel ,e eu claro adoro essa cidade.^^


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Jesus!! I love it! For a History teacher like me this thread is amzing!! By looking at the aerials one can be impressed with the development of the city through the years.Fantastic. Peoples clothes'...the cars, trams, buses...everything was so idyllic! The concentration of high rises only in the downtown area with a low rises spreading around it make it looks like any USA city by that time.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

FROM LOS ANGELES said:


> Truly impressive! Sao Paulo easily the third best skyline in the world in 1950 right behind NY and Chicago. It is simply incredible how dense the cityscape appeared sixty years ago, it makes me think of LA on steroids. Not knowing much about this city, are most of these buildings still standing?


Yes, some of the buildings still stand. They are part of what is known is the "Old Downtown"


----------



## Zehneh (Oct 10, 2009)

OMG!!!!

What have we done?!??!?!?!?!? hno:


----------

